# Bowl turning advice



## LemonadeJay (Dec 1, 2013)

I am so impressed with the skill of the turners on WB. I am looking for some practical advice from the bowl turners. I just turned my largest bowl, see photos below, of a Wych elm burl. It is just under 13 inches across the top. What are some options for turning the tenon off something this size and cleaning up the bottom? It is too big for my cole jaws. Sometimes I will put another roughed out bowl in my chuck and place the bowl I need to clean the bottom of up against it, holding it in place with my tail stock.

Any other techniques I am missing?

Thanks in advance,
Jay

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vern Tator (Dec 1, 2013)

The roughed out bowl is a good idea, I'll steal it, as long as you true the edge first and put a cushion between it and 
the new bowl. I have a couple of face plates with plastic pipe and pads for this. They were originally for my vacuum system,
but I haven't set it up since I moved my shop 3 years ago, and probably won't. I can reverse chuck faster that I can set up 
a bowl on the vacuum.


----------



## Tclem (Dec 1, 2013)

I also got away from my vacuum chuck and I will chuck up a piece of PVC pipe with cushion ( furniture moving pads from Walmart) on the ends. I also bought all the components from capt. Eddie Castelin. ( our club president ) for a longworth chuck which I've used and works great. A fellow turner built wooden extensions for his cole jaws which added 5 more inches. 
Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LemonadeJay (Dec 2, 2013)

What size PVC pipe are you guys using?
I don't have a band saw so I couldn't build the Longworth chuck.
Thanks
Jay


----------



## rdnkmedic (Dec 2, 2013)

Longworths can be bought also. It's on my list. Less than $200 for one to fit a 16 inch lathe. Google it and several retailers will come up. Try "longworth style chuck." Some copies of the original out there.


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 2, 2013)

I've bought a 1x8tpi tap and turned up a set of different sized tapered discs that screw onto my lathe out of hard maple. I can spin one on and place the bowl up against it. works pretty good unless I do a bowl some screwy size I don't have a cone for :)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Mills (Dec 2, 2013)

I turned some disc (about 2.5", 3.5", and 5 ") that is held by the chuck. A piece of leather over them makes a fine friction chuck and I can usually finish the base to about a 1/4" or less nub. Make the disc slightly concave so only the rim touches the interior of the bowl. The different sizes all0w me to provide support based upon the size of the foot. Unless you have a very small or very deep bowl it is no problem with the bowl going over the chuck.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DavidDobbs (Dec 2, 2013)

I built a doughnut chuck that works real well. Pretty simple to build. Cheap also 


Dave


----------



## DKMD (Dec 2, 2013)

I've used a donut, a jam chuck of varying types, Cole jaws, and a vacuum chuck. They've all got their pros and cons. I prefer the vacuum chuck for most things because it gives me access to the entire bottom, and I've had more luck getting things to run true with it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LemonadeJay (Dec 2, 2013)

I've never heard of a doughnut chuck but just searched it online. I think I could build that as long as it doesn't need to be round and I can't think of why it would need to be round other than because it looks nicer. I may be overlooking something though.


----------



## Tclem (Dec 2, 2013)

LemonadeJay said:


> What size PVC pipe are you guys using?
> I don't have a band saw so I couldn't build the Longworth chuck.
> Thanks
> Jay


Use your lathe to turn it round if that's what you need the bandsaw for. I actually cut stuff sorta round with a reciprocating saw then trued it up on the lathe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## elnino (Dec 2, 2013)

just cut a piece of 3/4 inch plywood and install it on a worm. true it up. and then cut a groove in the disc that the lip fits perfectly in. then bring up the tailstock once it is super snug. turn it down, sand and finish. you could be left with just a tiny bit of chisel/sanding on the point of the tailstock.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LemonadeJay (Dec 2, 2013)

Good video. thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 4, 2013)

I use the exact same method Mike Mills lined out. Its free and works very well. I have a vacuum chuck but sometimes this is just easier. In the case of a really heavy bowl I always use this method.


----------

